# Negative scanning.



## Anthony (Oct 3, 2008)

I have a canon [3'''F] scanner and can produce acceptable scans from my old collection of 35mm negative and positive slides..

However i also have quite a lot of black and white negatives on '12'' roll film format which I want to commit to digital to restore and preserve. I am unable to scan this size with my 3'''Fscanner.

Does anyone know of a reasonably priced scanner that would take negatives of that size?

Tony


----------



## Denis Pagé (Oct 3, 2008)

I just know about pricey ones!... What I did is that I putted the big negative on my plasma light table and photographed it in macro mode. But also I had a 16" x 2'" medical negative too big for the 4" x 6" light table. For that one, I placed it on a well lit window with a white translucent plastic behind. Cheap and workable even if I have a nice Nikon film scanner...


----------



## Anthony (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Denis, thank you for the reply. I have just noticed that there is another thread already running on this same question on this forum I will transfer my queation to the other  thread
many thanks

Tony


----------

